# bbq pit



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

here are some of the pics to my pit,


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet. Need some action pics


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

*price*

$4500.00


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*$$$*

That is a sweet pit, however that price is even more sporty.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice pit but wheres the smoke, meat, and tha beer! :brew2:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

wes982 said:


> $4500.00


what does that include?

not to pizz you off, but that sounds kinda high?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you buy it for $4500 or are you trying to sell it? rs


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Little-bit said:


> Nice pit but wheres the smoke, meat, and tha beer! :brew2:


Are you kidding me? He just dropped 4500 on the pit! It will be a while before he can afford that stuff! Just Kidding. Nice pit.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's the prior thread where he says he wants to sell a pit.


----------



## wes982 (May 10, 2009)

yes trying to sell...I have over half that amount in it. steel is not cheap. Im working on another one that will be on a trailer, the old lady says I have to sell some of my stuff before I can build anything else....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

wes982 said:


> yes trying to sell...I have over half that amount in it. steel is not cheap. Im working on another one that will be on a trailer, *the old lady* says I have to sell some of my stuff before I can build anything else....


Is that your mom your talking about or did you marry someone twice your age?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

That is exactly the pit I want. Darn...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Angler2407 said:


> That is exactly the pit I want. Darn...


 Well buy it with all yer bettin winninz Chato.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Well buy it with all yer bettin winninz Chato.


Summers are my broke months. Wish I could make an offer on it.

I can give you 65,000 Saty Cash today though.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

man, i just had a moment when i saw this pit on craiglist.....just thinkin to my self some smoking beef and cold drinks, wish i had the money that bad boy. its exactly what im looking for.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Wes982,
Pack that beast up and come to Brady Labor Day weekend for the World Championship BBQ Goat Cookoff. They only go Baaah for a little bit and then become real tasty. To the rest of you 2Coolers that don't have plans for Labor Day pack up and come for the day on Sat. Hotels are usually booked a year in advance. It is a great time, lots of cool pit and spits and cold adult beverages. If your a 2cooler look me up and I'll serve you a plate and a cold one. Let me know if your coming. Team name Las Familias ask for Chris and we serve great BBQ---place second three times in the last fiftheen years out of 250 teams nation wide. Great BBQ-ing and may your smoke rise high and have a great Labor Day weekend.


----------

